
Exact strings matching algorithms - bdfh42
http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~lecroq/string/?
======
iigs
I am not computer science trained; I have to admit I had no idea there were so
many ways to slice this. Unfortunately the reading is a bit unapproachable if
you aren't already versed in the terminology. Does anyone have a more
accessible tutorial on string searches? I'd love to take a pass at that and
then try this article again.

edit: My default browser doesn't have java, so I was missing the
visualizations. They help, but a more basic explanation would still be
welcome.

